# 1965 Tempest Bench Seat Covers



## ManuelB (Oct 18, 2016)

This is my first Thread here on this Page. 

I am searching for Seat Covers who fit my 65 Tempest Base.

I cant find a post who gives me that answer i need and i also didnt find any Covers for that model. Not on PUI ou Legendary. 

Does anyone know if the 64 or 66 models Bench Covers fit the 65 too?


Manuel


----------



## RT-1 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm fairly confident the 64 will fit. Mine is an early 65 so it has all the 64 colors and everything I buy has been 64 and it fits.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## corvairdad (Dec 20, 2016)

What about 66 seats. Are they the same as 65?


----------

